# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  χαιρετισμός

## Γωγώ 7

Γεια σας και από μένα!

Είμαι η Γεωργία. Έχω 2 καναρίνια, αρσενικά ένα γκρι και ένα πράσινο.Είναι 2 χρονών. Γράφτηκα στο forum γιατί σκέφτομαι να τα ζευγαρώσω και ψάχνω θηλυκά.

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Γεωργια στην παρεα !

----------


## Stefpars

Καλως ορισες γωγω...

----------


## ndlns

Καλώς ήρθες. Εύχομαι να βρεις γρήγορα κυρίες για τα αρσενικά σου. Έπρεπε να το φροντίσεις νωρίτερα όμως για να κάνεις προετοιμασία και να κρατήσεις καραντίνα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Καλώς μας ήρθες! ! !

----------


## Soulaki

Καλως ορισες.

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλως ηρθες!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γωγώ 7

Καλημέρα. Το ξέρω ότι έχω αργήσει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Σκέφτομαι τί θα κάνω τα μικρά. Τί εννοείς να τα κρατήσω καραντίνα; Υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση να είναι άρρωστα;

----------


## ndlns

Ναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι άρρωστα ή να μεταφέρουν μικρόβια που θα βλάψουν τα παλιά σου πουλάκια! Το σωστό είναι ένα νέο πουλάκι να μένει σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί για 40, τουλάχιστον, μέρες για παρακολούθηση. Αν σιγουρευτούμε ότι είναι οκ, τότε το ενώνουμε με τα δικά μας.

Επίσης, πριν ξεκινήσεις την αναπαραγωγή χρειάζεται να κάνεις διατροφική προετοιμασία περίπου δύο μήνες. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες Γεωργία!  :Happy:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα

----------

